# Furry Apocalypse [Slightly NSFW]



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Brooks Dotson (Apr 6, 2019)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


>


Good god, i actually watched this and it felt so insulting, given that it was specifically playing to all the negative stereotypes of furries, absolutely disgusting
And this was pretty much why i don't like canine furries, and am glad that they were getting killed en masse


----------



## Yav (Apr 7, 2019)

I actually laughed at this.
Even if I'm a furry, I still find a lot of fun in the satire against the fandom.

As long as people don't directly harass me, I'm not going to yell at them for bashing on furries.. not that I hate furries or anything, it's just that it's feeding the trolls which is a waste of time and generally a terrible idea.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 7, 2019)

Lmao, pretty funny to be fair.
Plus the comments provide an additional entertainment of idiots trying to be funny or relatable by saying something about furry killings.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Apr 12, 2019)

There was so much i hated about this, and yet the ending seemed appropiate with the whole planet getting incinerated, seriously though, don't watch it and expect anything serious, as it's obviously meant to be comical


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 12, 2019)

I thought it was funny. Kind of reminds me of Happy Tree Friends.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 12, 2019)

Rest in gay porn, Mikazuki.



LordChestnut said:


> I thought it was funny. Kind of reminds me of Happy Tree Friends.


Minus the intense bleeding/gore.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 12, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Rest in gay porn, Mikazuki.
> 
> 
> Minus the intense bleeding/gore.



Minus? lol


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 12, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Minus? lol


I meant the furry apocalypse.

If you compare the furry apocalypse to that show it's only a tiny paper cut, whereas Happy tree friends is... Well I was going to say "a sawed off arm" but really there's more blood than that.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 15, 2019)

This is a work of art


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 15, 2019)

Hahaha, that was pretty good. Got to take the time to laugh at yourself.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 15, 2019)

Another good Flashgitz video.


----------

